# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  وصفات عشبيه جيده للسعال

## كراميل

وصفات عشبيه جيده للسعال 

السعال (الكحة) في مجمله ظاهرة صحية فهو من وسائل الدفاع الظاهر عن الجسم فعندما يسعل الإنسان فهو يقوم بتنظيف ممرات الهواء إلى الرئة وهو وسيلة لطرد الأجسام الغريبة التي تحاول الدخول إلى الرئة بطريق الخطأ ويكون ذلك بطرد الغشاء المخاطي المحيط بهذه الممرات وإخراجه منها. كما أن السعال قد يكون إشارة لمرض ما كما هو الحال لدى المدخنين وفي المقابل فقد يكون السعال بسبب مرضي.


راجع طبيبك
إذا كان السعال مصاحبا للتالي فعليك مراجعة الطبيب:
- إذا رافق السعال صعوبة في التنفس.
- إذا صاحب البلغم دم.
- إذا كان البلغم سميكاً جدا ويصعب إخراجه.
- إذا كان السعال جافا ومستمرا مع مرض آخر.
- إذا استمر السعال لأكثر من أسبوع.
عدا هذا فهناك بعض الوصفات الغذائية والعشبية التي أثبتت فعاليتها ضد السعال 


القائمة طويلة
يتصدر العسل والليمون قائمة الوصفات الطبيعية ثم يليه الفلفل الأسود مع الزبدة وبعض الأغذية والأعشاب الأخرى مثل البصل والكرنب والجزر وزيت الزيتون وزيت اللوز والخزامى وأكليل الجبل والزعتر والبيلسان وبذور الكتان والنعناع والأوكالبتوس اليانسون والشمر وعشبة السعادة ومن جملة هذه الوصفات سوف نختار بعضها:


الليمون بالعسل

يعمل ثقب في الليمونة وتعبأ بالعسل وتترك ليلة كاملة ثم تعصر ويشرب عصيرها أو تشوح بالنار خارجيا ثم يجمع العصير ويشرب.

الفلفل الأسود
إذا كان للسعال صوت مثل (صوت الحصان) فإنه يضاف ربع ملعقة صغيرة من الفلفل الأسود المطحون إلى ملعقة صغيرة من الزبدة وتخلط جيدا ثم يؤخذ الخليط بعد الأكل مباشرة.

أما إذا كان السعال دون صوت فيخلط ربع ملعقة صغيرة من الفلفل الأسود مع ملعقة صغيرة من العسل ويؤخذ الخليط أيضاً بعد الأكل. ويستمر أَخْذ هذه الوصفة ثلاث مرات يوميا لمدة 3 إلى 5 أيام متتالية.


شاي بالأعشاب

يمكن عمل شاي من أي من الأعشاب التالية:

النعناع أو الأوكالبتوس أو اليانسون أو الشمر أو عشبة السعال. ويكون ذلك بوضع ملعقتين صغيرة على صورة أوراق أو بذور أو جذور لكل كوب ماء يغلي لمدة 3 إلى 10 دقائق حسب جزء النبات (للأوراق 3 إلى 5 دقائق وللبذور 10 دقائق أما الجذور فيكون الغليان لمدة 15 دقيقة) يصفى المغلي من الأعشاب ويشرب بمعدل 4 مرات يوميا.


علما بان الموضوع منقول لكن افادني كثيرا فاحببت ان انقل لكم تلك الفائده

تمنياتي للجميع بدوام الصحه والعافيه
  كراميل

----------


## شذراتـ أحزان

أشكرك أخي :..*~ كراميل ~*..: 

على هذه المشاركة الرائعة والطيبة منك 

لا حرمنا من مثل هذه المشاركات الجميلة 

تحمل الكثير من الفائدة التي أتمنى من الجميع ألأستفادة منها 

وفي أنتظــــار جديدك 



~ طيف الحب ~

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

الله يعطيك العافيه خيتو على هالموضوع الصحي .. 

   فـ ـــروته..

----------


## كراميل

طيف الحب العفو اخوي
 ومشكورعلى المرور الكريم
  وحبيت اقول اني بنت مو ولد 
  ...  
   الله يعافيك اخيه فروته 
 ومشكوره على المرور الكريم
  وانشاءالله الكل راح يستفيد من الموضوع 
 كراميل

----------


## شجن

تشكري اختي كراميل على المعلومات

ما قصرتي

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

تسلمي على المشاركة الرائعه المفيده

عاشقة الزهراء

----------


## كراميل

شجن.. العفو اخيه 
  عاشقه الزهراء...الله يسلمك اخيه
 ومشكورين على المرور الكريم 
  وتسلموا لي والله
 كراميل

----------

